# My new stuff and more Shampoos



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello All Members ,

My new stuff 










And More Shampoos , Ross  this picture for you !










ChemicalGuys Citurs Wash+Gloss
ChemicalGuys glossworkz
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild
Dodo Juice Sour Power
Dodo Juice Supernatural
Duragloss 901
FinishKare 1016
Lusso Autobathe 
Migliore Naturale
Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo
RaceGlaze Wash&Wax
Smartwax Smart Car Wash 
Stjarngloss Red Sno
Swissvax Car Bathe 
Victroia Super Soap
Werkstat AutoBody Wash
Zaino Z7

Thank you for watching:wave: .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No excuses for a dirty motor ever now...:lol:
Nice one...:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I do worry about Maxi sometimes.


----------



## MikeyR (Jun 19, 2009)

What is the CG Glossworkz like mate thinking of buying some? Also reviews on the Zaino show car wash??

cheers


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

its safe to say u have plenty of choice lol


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collections of shampoo....I like that...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

MikeyR said:


> What is the CG Glossworkz like mate thinking of buying some? Also reviews on the Zaino show car wash??
> 
> cheers


CG Glossworkz leaves nice gloss but with more water spots and i expected more gloss . CG Glossworkz liquid is very thick and the smell similar to watermelon but not nice . I prefer CG Wash+Gloss over Glossworkz.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gally said:


> I do worry about Maxi sometimes.


:lol::lol:
Don't worry I will Control my self !


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Had a go with 1016 yet, Maxi?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Had a go with 1016 yet, Maxi?


Not yet , I will try it very soon :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Car Key , I will tell about FK1016 result :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you still rate the Lusso? - in part due to some of your reviews i have ordered a couple of bottles today.
Simon


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

simonjj said:


> Do you still rate the Lusso? - in part due to some of your reviews i have ordered a couple of bottles today.
> Simon


Yes Lusso still my favorite shampoo :thumb: and this is my second bottle of Lusso . You can see in the picture at the back there is empty bottle of lusso.I want order 3 bottles of Lusso Autobathe but i decided to try Z7 and FK1016 to compare them with Lusso Autobathe .


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Maxi, I'm with Gally, I think we all worry about you .

I take it you have no probs getting your gear shipped over to you then..


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Car Key said:


> Had a go with 1016 yet, Maxi?


FK #1016 is my TOP wash 'n' wax like shampoo. Insane low dilution rate (1:64), but then it gives a great finish and very very good beading on any surface (paintwork, glass, trim). :thumb:


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats a good selection of products :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> FK #1016 is my TOP wash 'n' wax like shampoo. Insane low dilution rate (1:64), but then it gives a great finish and very very good beading on any surface (paintwork, glass, trim). :thumb:


I tried FK1016 last week , gives very glassy sealant look and it leaves no water sports with nice slick finish. next time i will try 
to put 60ml in 10L rather than 156ml !


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Mike_T said:


> FK #1016 is my TOP wash 'n' wax like shampoo. Insane low dilution rate (1:64), but then it gives a great finish and very very good beading on any surface (paintwork, glass, trim). :thumb:





MAXI-MILAN said:


> I tried FK1016 last week , gives very glassy sealant look and it leaves no water sports with nice slick finish. next time i will try
> to put 60ml in 10L rather than 156ml !


Thanks Mike and Maxi :thumb: That's what I'd heard, leaving a glossy finish like no other shampoo, but the 1.64 dilution, means it's almost a non starter in the value stakes, especially as it appears not available in 3.78L in the UK.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried Z7 , also it gives glossy finish similar to FK1016 . With Z7 you need 39ml in 10L 
the dilution is 1:256 . I used 30ml in 10L.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice collection my friend!

What do you think of the RaceGlaze shampoo please?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Nice collection my friend!
> 
> What do you think of the RaceGlaze shampoo please?


Thank You Russ .
I like to use RG Wash&Wax Shampoo especially to maintain Carnuba finish , the liquid of RG shampoo is thick and suds is good too . RG shampoo gives nice finish , easy to rinse off and leaves no water spots and you can see the glass very clean !


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Maxi I have one for you to add to your lovely collection fk118. Much better than 1016 on my mind.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ch96066 said:


> Maxi I have one for you to add to your lovely collection fk118. Much better than 1016 on my mind.


Thanks mate, I will try FK118 soon :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Car Key said:


> Thanks Mike and Maxi :thumb: That's what I'd heard, leaving a glossy finish like no other shampoo, but the 1.64 dilution, means it's almost a non starter in the value stakes, especially as it appears not available in 3.78L in the UK.


When using 2BM, you can easily wash entire car with, say, 6l of solution... That's why I do advice to keep the dilution rate. - Or use other shampoo.

Some beading picture :thumb::



Sorry for poor picture quality, taken with a phone...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

:lol: nas that is going to be one clean car, what is your favourite?


----------

